# Trigano Tribute 2005 - ventilator



## BuckWhite (Oct 27, 2011)

The mushroom ventilator to our Tribute has broken. Does anyone know the make and model so I can buy a new one ?
The cowl is 204mm diameter.











site admin note - more detail in title, and moved to Trigano forum


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I suggest you post your message here:

http://www.tribby.co.uk/forum/


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Or give >These< a ring they will probably have or will get you one.

ray.


----------

